# BlueVTMalexBluePKFemale



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a divider in a 20 gal. tank with my male on one side and my female on the other. He has a HUGE bubble nest, she is plump with eggs and has the vertical lines, but whenever I put them together, she just stays to one side. He stays under the nest and tries to lure her over, but she just stays where she is. Should I get some more live plants? Please I need help, but please be gentle because this is my first time with them


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw them embrace!!! The parents/tank pictures will be here soon


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Fun! I am going to try breeding in the spring.. I would love to see the parents!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay!! Posting a pic. of the eggs here soon


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

[img=https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=1423faa22f34d689&attid=0.1&disp=thd&realattid=1451279040034897920-local0&attbid=ANGjdJ8MVZ6c55pD-z28FmuAOsSwlX0vsh6rsYtqGutZRTOQlTbW8SH_hqxkjcVXxSqF5fJYEB5G1pZb2jizjJ-meP9xUZlVjvkVU0INu1bVTV4_DqIxkByrJSTteGY&sz=w226-h166&ats=1384047691142&rm=1423faa22f34d689&zw]

These are the eggs so far!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

The spawning is complete. She is back in her tank and he is busy protecting the eggs


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering because my friend didn't condition her female or male betta and now she is worried if the eggs will hatch. They are a yellow-orange-whiteish color. The male is still protecting the nest and picking up any eggs that drop, but are the infertile? Both of our bettas embraced at the same time, but we don't know if they will hatch together


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Her male just completely moved the eggs from one side to the other, but is never leaving them unless he is eating or getting a breath


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

How long has it been? I would suspect that if it has been more than three days they are infertile. Please make sure your friend properly conditions them before they are put together. If you have petstore bettas that are not breeding, they are too old.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

She bred her's last night as well. The male now hates us even trying to get a picture of them... And he's one of her less-aggressive males!! Apparently we were wrong.... We bred them at the same time so that we could do the future generations together


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

The male started eating the eggs, so I had to move him to the other side of the tank :C

Here are a few pictures of







:


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I was up in the middle of the night watching the eggs, and all of them fell to the ground. But when I woke this morning, Shark had somehow gotten around the divider and started picking all of the eggs up


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't see the pictures!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll try and fix them, but when I had just gotten home the top of the tank fell into the tank and everything fell over, but shark had moved all of the newly hatching eggs to the other side where he had made an extra bubble nest!! There are still a few in the old one, but the most of them are in the new nest and the tails are starting to show!!

This was him last night:


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the problem is that you used a Gmail attachment link. IME those don't really work. Instead, upload the photo to a site like postimage.com and copy the URL named direct link.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh. Thanks, but my computer doesn't like websites like such.


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Well they could still be hatching... I've not bred before, so I have not had first hand expirience. It sounds fun to breed bettas with your friend! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. Mine hatched yesterday at 6:30 a.m.!! My friend's bettas' eggs hatched last night, but most of them are dying off real quick


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Good job! Be sure to try to get us pics of the fry and parents!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

*Fry*

Wish I could.... My male killed all but 6 of them and the rest of them died while I was gone :sob:


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I put my pre-conditioned backup pair into the cleaned-out tank after the 'incident' happened, and then Pearl (my female) somehow got through the divider and then she and Kordon (the male) embraced. I'm so exited, but he isn't putting the eggs into the nest (Though I've heard that he won't do that until it is all over)


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Good job though! The only way we can learn is from trail and error
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

He moved the nest like my previous male to the part that is dense with plants. Now he is diligently guarding the eggs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Males may move things around to a place more to their liking.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you. He, too, killed the fry. I was a mess until I found out what I was doing wrong. The filter was too strong and had somehow disturbed him.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Anywhooo.... I haven't yet figured out (Which makes me feel stupid) how to start a new thread. I tried Kordon and Pearl again and this time it worked! But then, once they were all free-swimmers, bacteria attacked them. So know I have 8-9 6 week old baby Bettas that look like 3/4 week old babies =( I think they are like that because I had to keep a towel wrapped around the tank because the heater stopped working and it was cold inside the house. I think that paused the growth. But know some are growing slowly and their colors are maturing


----------

